# Newbie.. Any help much appreciated!



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi all! 

My name's Fran and I'm approaching my late 20's (young to some but I feel old!!)

I am looking to move to Majorca, have just started using DuoLingo to learn Spanish but I am very apprehensive. I made some nice friends in Alcudia this year who are working as entertainment/animacion staff at the hotel we stayed at. 

Some friends I've spoken to have been really supportive but one is telling me the economy is cr** and that it's too risky to move there. 

Any initial advice or help, especially from anyone living in Alcudia/Majorca would be very, very much appreciated. 

Frannle x


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Frannie. Welcome to the forum.

Here are 17.8 million hits on Google with the search words "economic crisis in Spain:"

https://www.google.es/search?q=ECON....17229j0j1&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8

Here are 58.9 million hits on Google with the search words "unemployment in Spain:"

https://www.google.es/search?q=ECON...me&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#q=unemployment+in+Spain

I hope that helps.


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi AllHeart,

Thank you for the welcome and the links 

Wow!! That's a lot of hits!! Ironically there are 63 million hits on Google for "unemployment in England". Food for thought though!!

This isn't something I'm jumping into lightly. I'm taking my time to make contacts, do research, save money etc.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Frannle said:


> Hi AllHeart,
> 
> Thank you for the welcome and the links
> 
> ...


You're welcome.

It's weird that only one of your friends said the economy is bad and it's too risky to move here, when that's pretty much common knowledge internationally. Thus I posted the links for you to read up on it - not to compare with the # of hits for England, where the unemployment information is very different.

So if you're taking time to do research and if you're not jumping into this too quickly, like you say, the links I gave are a good start. If you need to work to survive in Spain, which you do, then you need to know about the economic crisis and the unemployment.


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

Hmm I think my friends were mainly focused on the positives, either that or they're really unaware of international economies etc. As yes sorry, I didn't mean to imply it as a comparison, was just intrigued and then surprised 

Yes they are a good start thank you very much  Right now I am seeing if it's going to be possible for me to make the move and find employment at this stage and then will go from there. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but the way of life does appeal to me, as does the weather  I am aware of the downsides of the relaxed lifestyle when it comes to getting important things done and processed (paperwork when first arriving etc)


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Frannle said:


> Hmm I think my friends were mainly focused on the positives, either that or they're really unaware of international economies etc. As yes sorry, I didn't mean to imply it as a comparison, was just intrigued and then surprised
> 
> Yes they are a good start thank you very much  Right now I am seeing if it's going to be possible for me to make the move and find employment at this stage and then will go from there. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but the way of life does appeal to me, as does the weather  I am aware of the downsides of the relaxed lifestyle when it comes to getting important things done and processed (paperwork when first arriving etc)


You're welcome. I do hope those help. There are a ton of really reliable articles on that search. Of course you just need to read a few to get a handle on the economic situation and unemployment. You don't need to read all of them! LOL! 

Something else you might to consider is checking out online job boards. Have you done that?

The way of life and weather in Spain really appeal to me too, especially coming from an entirely different culture, way of life and weather in Canada. 

Please don't give up hope. I hoped to move here since I was a little kid and here I am at the ripe old age of 51. The nice thing about dreaming is there's no expiry date! 

I haven't found the relaxed lifestyle has a negative impact on getting things done. Everything has gone swimmingly for me here. Though I've heard complaints from others on the forum about it. One size does not fit all. 

So other than finding a job, assuming you can find one, what are the other things you're thinking that need looking into to make your dream possible?


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

Hahahaha thank goodness for that or I'd never make it out there haha!!

I haven't come across any job boards yet so if there are any you could recommend again much appreciated.

I lived in Canada briefly when I was younger but could not cope with those winters! What was fun then would make me grumpy now!!

I'm trying to stay positive, the idea has only become more serious this past month or so. Very true, that's why I came to ask for help/advice/stories of real life.

I need to get a better grasp of the language as right now it's laughable. I want to see if there's any skills/qualifications I could gain here that would be an advantage there. I am going back in 6 weeks to the same place so will hopefully get to see the friends I made again and talk to them. i walk to them on Facebook and they are aware of my plans and willing to help, but sometimes it's easier to just talk face to face! I am also planning a 2 week trip early summer next year to do recon so to speak. What do you think?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Frannle said:


> Hahahaha thank goodness for that or I'd never make it out there haha!!
> 
> I haven't come across any job boards yet so if there are any you could recommend again much appreciated.
> 
> ...


OK, some 'real life'.
Unemployment in Spain has decreased slightly and is now round 24%. But in Malaga Province, for example, it is over 30%, almost 60% for the under-twenty-fives. The number of unemployed always drops in the summer months as hotels, bars etc. take on temporary workers. Mallorca must be similar.
Pay is low and hours are long. For almost any job here you will need a good working knowledge of Spanish, not just phrasebook stuff and getting that takes a while.
Then there are the bureaucratic formalities: to live and work in Spain you need to register and you need to prove an income of 600 euros a month paid into a Spanish bank account, plus 6000 euros savings. You also need proof of adequate medical insurance as your UK EHIC card ceases to be valid once you live in Spain.
Getting a job here isn't impossible but it's usually a case of who you know. Contacts are all-important here and it takes a while to build them up.
With things as they are ad are likely to be for a few more years yet, the people best placed to move to Spain are retired folk with good incomes, self-employed people or those with UK businesses, in short, anyone not looking for work.
You need to come and find out for yourself but do not be tempted by offers of cash-in-hand work, 'on the black'.. It's illegal and the authorities are clamping down. If you have an accident or some serious problem you can find yourself in trouble.
It's not an encouraging picture, sadly, but it's 'real life' in Spain 2015.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Frannle said:


> Hahahaha thank goodness for that or I'd never make it out there haha!!
> 
> I haven't come across any job boards yet so if there are any you could recommend again much appreciated.
> 
> ...


I think you're doing a great job planning already! The more people you have in Spain helping out, the better! I got most of my information before moving here from this forum, and I honestly don't think I could have made the move without the forum! At the very least I could have done it, but it would have been a mess! So being here will help out too.

Here is a listing of job boards in Spain. These are just general. If you're looking for a specific field, you may be able to do a more refined search for job boards, as often there are career-specific job boards.

https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=ssl#q=job+boards+spain

I enjoyed Canada less and less as I got older - like the snow. By the end I just couldn't stand the snow. Where did you live when you were there?

The more Spanish you know before coming, the smoother and more enjoyable your move will be, because it's easier to find information, easier to meet people and easier to enjoy your surroundings. Especially if you're looking for work, it may be crucial for you. Do you have any online resources for learning Spanish?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, a Spanish friend of mine who's been unemployed since she left university (5 years ago) just landed a job crewing on a luxury yacht in the Balearics for the summer - so there are jobs out there if you know the right people!

But any seasonal bar or hotel job is going to be long hours and low wages, and on temporary contracts with no job security. They are rarely advertised, you just have to be in the right place at the right time - and make as many contacts as possible.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, a Spanish friend of mine who's been unemployed since she left university (5 years ago) just landed a job crewing on a luxury yacht in the Balearics for the summer - so there are jobs out there if you know the right people!
> 
> But any seasonal bar or hotel job is going to be long hours and low wages, and on temporary contracts with no job security. They are rarely advertised, you just have to be in the right place at the right time - and make as many contacts as possible.


The few people I know who have found jobs got them through 'knowing the right people'.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I wouldn't use Spanish employments statistics as too much of a guide to the employment situation in Mallorca, or any of the Balearic Islands. All those islands have their own economies, which I assume to be mainly up-market tourism (although they do produce other things) and they haven't had huge property crashes as far as I know. Also Mallorca is heavily populated by wealthy retired Germans. So I'd imagine there is still quite a bit of money moving around those islands. Of course employment opportunities in areas other than tourism might be few and far between, but I suspect that was always the case.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Frannle said:


> Hahahaha thank goodness for that or I'd never make it out there haha!!
> 
> I haven't come across any job boards yet so if there are any you could recommend again much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Realistically, your whole plan revolves around whether you can get a job to support yourself or not, and unemployment is sky high in Spain compared to the UK.

You ask whether there are any skills/ qualifications which might help, but no one can suggest anything as we don't know what you do at the moment?

If you are a teacher, you have a chance of a job in an International school- decentish pay though less than the UK.

Many people do English language teaching but realistically, if you are just starting out without a business you have built over many years, then pay is low and hours anti social. Not likely to give you the better life style you want if you have a decent paid job in the UK- no matter how much sun shine there is.

If you do admin work, hairdressing etc you will be up against six million unemployed Spaniards who will all have a better chance of getting any job available than you simply because they are Spanish, have contacts, speak the lingo fluently......

Alcalania has just pointed out one person who has waited five years to get a job since graduating - and that is very, very common with thousands of young, highly qualified Spaniards leaving the country because there is no future for them.

Unless you can secure a full time, permanent, contracted job before you go then your outlook would be very risky.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

It irks me how people can sometimes be so prejudice when someone comes on the forum asking for help. How about asking questions before assuming about a person and running them into the ground like they're plain stupid?

Fran, you say the contacts you've met in Spain that you talk to on Facebook are willing to help you out in moving to here. What kind of help are they offering - accommodation or employment?

What's your work background? What kind of work are you looking for here?

When you say that you'd like to get work qualifications before moving here, what kind of qualifications are you referring to?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> It irks me how people can sometimes be so prejudice when someone comes on the forum asking for help. How about asking questions before assuming about a person and running them into the ground like they're plain stupid?
> 
> Fran, you say the contacts you've met in Spain that you talk to on Facebook are willing to help you out in moving to here. What kind of help are they offering - accommodation or employment?
> 
> ...


What 'prejudice'? I see none. Odd word to use..If you read the posts you'll see that the OP has been given information and has also been asked questions as to what skills she has.
No-one has assumed the OP is stupid, quite the opposite. She has been given information as she requested and in a helpful way. No 'running into the ground'.
The questions you have asked have already been asked, in the same tone, by Brocher.
Facts are facts and the sad fact is that jobs in Spain are hard to come by. It's also a fact that personal recommendation is more important than 'job boards'. 
I'm about to pass on a phone number of someone who's looking for a job to someone who's looking for a person to do a job this very evening. No advertising...just word of mouth.
I also suggested the OP come over to investigate for herself which is a more useful thing to do than merely take advice from posters on this Forum, frankly.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> The few people I know who have found jobs got them through 'knowing the right people'.


My son wants a job. How does he find these "right people"?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> What 'prejudice'? I see none. Odd word to use..If you read the posts you'll see that the OP has been given information and has also been asked questions as to what skills she has.
> No-one has assumed the OP is stupid, quite the opposite. She has been given information as she requested and in a helpful way. No 'running into the ground'.
> The questions you have asked have already been asked, in the same tone, by Brocher.
> Facts are facts and the sad fact is that jobs in Spain are hard to come by. It's also a fact that personal recommendation is more important than 'job boards'.
> ...


The prejudice I see is that Fran has no clue as to what job she's looking for, when she hasn't said that. A litany of job types are given here by posters, without even asking Fran what job she's looking for. Better just to ask what job she's looking for, then answer pertinent questions.

The prejudice I see is that she doesn't have contacts for jobs, when she already says she has contacts in Spain. Possibly they are contacts for jobs? 

The prejudice I see is that you're assuming Fran is coming to Spain to settle now, when in fact she's clearly said she's just starting the research, and has a trip booked this summer and another booked next summer. (She had these trips planned before you suggested them.) She's never even said when she's planning to come. Perhaps it's 10 years from now? I don't know because she hasn't said, and I don't assume when it is.

The prejudice I see is that you're saying don't even bother coming here looking for a job, when you don't even know what job Fran is looking for. That's a blanket statement and therefore a prejudice. Not every single job in Spain is impossible.

I'm not in the mood for an argument on this, which can go on forever and takes away from the poster's questions. I'm just saying it would be nice if people wouldn't fill in the blanks for people's stories without asking. It's like there's this formula on the forum to dissuade everyone looking for a job from moving to Spain. I agree it's difficult to move for a job, but not impossible - especially for those like Fran who are planning well in advance. There are still foreigners in Spain who are doing well or at least getting by. Unemployment of 25% means 75% are employed.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> The prejudice I see is that Fran has no clue as to what job she's looking for, when she hasn't said that. A litany of job types are given here by posters, without even asking Fran what job she's looking for. Better just to ask what job she's looking for, then answer pertinent questions.
> 
> The prejudice I see is that she doesn't have contacts for jobs, when she already says she has contacts in Spain. Possibly they are contacts for jobs?
> 
> ...


You have a strange understanding of the word prejudice. Misconception might be more appropriate.
I am well aware that unemployment of 25% implies 75% are employed. It's a point I often make. I'd point out however that the 75% are nearly all Spanish.
Neither you nor I came to Spain looking for work so we are not best qualified to encourage those who come here dependent on work. That's why I advised the O
P to come and see for herself. She asked for opinions and advice which she got.
If you don't want an argument, don't start one. . We are all merely trying to help.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> My son wants a job. How does he find these "right people"?


The same way that the friend of Alca and my friends found their jobs, I guess....by knowing someone who is looking for a person to do a job or knowing someone who knows someone.
It's often a matter of being in the right place at the right time.
Just as in the UK, really...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> You have a strange understanding of the word prejudice. Misconception might be more appropriate.


This is a prejudice. 



mrypg9 said:


> I am well aware that unemployment of 25% implies 75% are employed. It's a point I often make. I'd point out however that the 75% are nearly all Spanish.


I said at the beginning of the thread that it's tough, given unemployment and economic crisis. But it's not impossible as people typically say on this forum. 



mrypg9 said:


> Neither you nor I came to Spain looking for work so we are not best qualified to encourage those who come here dependent on work.


Yes, I came to Spain to work, and had work lined up. But then I fell sick. So because you didn't come here to work, you're only qualified to dissuade people from coming here to work?



mrypg9 said:


> That's why I advised the OP to come and see for herself.


As I said, she was already planning that before you suggested it.



mrypg9 said:


> She asked for opinions and advice which she got.
> If you don't want an argument, don't start one. . We are all merely trying to help.


I'll reiterate that I think people are filling in blanks about Fran - as I clearly described above. It's like there are these ideas about immigration to Spain that are like the company line of the forum that get written repeatedly, regardless of who is asking what (whether it be Fran or Joe or John or Jack or whoever)....it's just about saying the same thing over and over again. The most popular one is don't come to Spain if you're looking for a job. Fair warning to tell people of pitfalls, but I don't think any of us are in a position to know someone well enough on a forum to say whether or not their plans for immigration are a bust. 

By the way, I had quite a few people on this forum telling me I wouldn't be able to make it to Spain.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

AllHeart said:


> The prejudice I see is that Fran has no clue as to what job she's looking for, when she hasn't said that. A litany of job types are given here by posters, without even asking Fran what job she's looking for. Better just to ask what job she's looking for, then answer pertinent questions.
> 
> The prejudice I see is that she doesn't have contacts for jobs, when she already says she has contacts in Spain. Possibly they are contacts for jobs?
> 
> ...



I don't see any posts where it has been suggested that Fran doesn't know what type of job she is lookng for. I, for one, asked what she might be looking for.

Fran specifically asked for some skills/ qualifications that might help. I listed a few jobs that require qualifications- not a litany, and I don't see anyone else offering a litany either.

No one has said that she doesn't have contacts, although the contacts she does have are hotel animation team workers. These are ususally short term, seasonal jobs- and often secured in the UK

No one has said that it is impossible. 

I really don't understand your problem with this thread and I certainly don't understand your repeated use of the word "prejudice."


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

brocher said:


> I don't see any posts where it has been suggested that Fran doesn't know what type of job she is lookng for. I, for one, asked what she might be looking for.


Look at all the job possibilities that were posted by everyone. That's a ton!



brocher said:


> Fran specifically asked for some skills/ qualifications that might help. I listed a few jobs that require qualifications- not a litany, and I don't see anyone else offering a litany either.


She didn't ask. She just said she's looking into them herself.



brocher said:


> No one has said that she doesn't have contacts, although the contacts she does have are hotel animation team workers. These are ususally short term, seasonal jobs- and often secured in the UK


Yes, repeatedly it is said that you can't get a job without contacts and that it takes a long time to make those contacts. 



brocher said:


> No one has said that it is impossible.


It's implied! Other than by Chopera.



brocher said:


> I really don't understand your problem with this thread and I certainly don't understand your repeated use of the word "prejudice."


No, I don't think many on the forum would see the problems I'm pointing out, because this is just how it is here. 

_Prejudice: preconceived opinion that is not based on reason or actual experience._ There is a prejudice on this forum about people coming to Spain who are in need of a job.

There is a ton of good information on this site. Like I said, I certainly won't be enjoying my life here without your help. But when it comes to the subject of jobs, I think the approach could do with improvement.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> This is a prejudice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you did get here and I don't recall anyone telling you not to come. I do recall you telling us about your previous health problems but not that you might be seeking work but then I don't read all of your posts.
Nowhere have I or anyone else tried to 'dissuade'the OP from coming to Spain. It is totally incorrect to claim that we have. She asked for advice and opinion and that is precisely what she was given, without prejudice, aword you appear not to understand.
You say you didn't want an argument but if you misrepresent the views of other posters, people who like you have no interest other than to help, you must expect a rebuttal.
Now I'm done with this foolishness. The OP has been given enough information about how things are in Spain today as regwrds the job front for her to take her planning further. My view is as I have often said that single people with no dependents and a fallback plan arebwell placed to give Spain a try.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

brocher said:


> I don't see any posts where it has been suggested that Fran doesn't know what type of job she is lookng for. I, for one, asked what she might be looking for.
> 
> Fran specifically asked for some skills/ qualifications that might help. I listed a few jobs that require qualifications- not a litany, and I don't see anyone else offering a litany either.
> 
> ...


Thinking about contacts: OK, I don't work here and thankfully don't need to but I have had experience, albeit short and limited, of seeking and interviewing applicants for jobs with our charitable organisation and through involvement with local political and voluntary groups have come into contact with people looking for work of all kinds.
The people we hired at our charity all came to us through word of mouth. We didn't need to advertise. The same with other people I know who got jobs. 
Sandra patronises a beauty salon in Marbella. After a few weeks the owner asked if she would like a job as a receptionist.
I met a guy who runs a small language school through a mutual friend. He asked if I would like to teach German.
I havebeen offered several oportunities to earn money teaching English. 
Last night I passed on details of a job- seeking friend to someone needing help on his finca.
I have been in Spain just over seven years, not that long, really, but in my experience - and I stress in MY experience - this is how most people get jobs.
Of course it will be different in the professional sphere but no doubt personal recommendation goes a long way there too. I'd be interested to know what old- timers like PW and Xabia think. This does have a bearing on job prospects for new immigrants.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> My son wants a job. How does he find these "right people"?


Get himself a Spanish girlfriend (or boyfriend) with a big family!


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

@mrypg9 Thank you for your detailed reply  lots of good advice in there. 

I am trying to set up my own craft business but I doubt Spaniards have a need for homemade knitted blankets haha! 

I would not be tempted by the illegal type work as I am looking for security and options before packing up and making the move. 

I'm thankful for your real life view


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

@AllHeart Thanks  I'm trying to be sensible and mature as it's a big decision. One person told me to just go out there on a one way ticket with no job or accommodation, they're mad! 

I will look into those job boards thank you 

I lived about an hour outside of Toronto in a small town. It was lovely and it was nice (as a bullied child) to be popular for my strange accent 

I am currently using the DuoLingo app. Learning some weird and wonderful things, including how to flirt! The little app owl is unhappy with me though because I missed target yesterday. I am thinking about paying for Rosetta Stone too.


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

@Alcalaina Thanks for your reply about your friend. That job sounds lovely!! I am trying to make contacts and see who they know etc etc. They are offering to help me with my Spanish too which is lovely of them . 

I'm an ex barmaid/manager so long hours and low wages don't phase me. As a manager I was still on minimum wage and was working 18+ hour days, sometimes finishing at 3-4am and back in at 10am. It was riduculous how much of a mug I was. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

Ahh sorry guys I hadn't seen the second and third pages before the above replies!!! I will read and reply when I get home. Those 3 replies were to the older replies since my last post yesterday!!! Sorry!! Thanks all for commenting though


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Frannie,

DO NOT pay for Rosetta Stone. It's no better than Duolingo, which is free. Of all the paid-for Spanish "courses", I would place Rosetta Stone a firm last.



Frannle said:


> @AllHeart Thanks  I'm trying to be sensible and mature as it's a big decision. One person told me to just go out there on a one way ticket with no job or accommodation, they're mad!
> 
> I will look into those job boards thank you
> 
> ...


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

Right. Lunch break! First and foremost I would like to thank everyone who has had an input on this thread. Negative, positive and everything inbetween. It's all much appreciated and useful! But please don't fight, trust me I ain't worth it 

To answer some questions....

The contacts I have are 3 members of an animation team, one of whom is a team leader. I will be seeing at least one (hopefully all 3!) of them at the end of next month. I am going to talk to them about work and see if they are able to help in that area, although I would never assume as they don't know that much about me yet to be giving references etc. 

I currently work for an online media company that distributes press releases. It's a good job and I love the people I work with but I don't think it's my dream. I have 2 years experience in a kitchen, 2 years experience in bars, 1 year experience working for a "posh taxi" firm (proms, weddings etc), and 13 months and counting in my current role. Everything I have done has been customer focused. I am very creative and love to knit and make cards and write. I don't know if these skills/passions will do me any favours but can't hurt to add. 

I am looking to move permanently. I have this holiday planned in September for a week, it was originally just meant to be a holiday but will see what I can do contact wise whilst I'm there. The trip next year will be for 2 weeks where hopefully I will be able to learn more and get a better grasp of things. I would ideally like to move in 2017 and I think that gives me chance to learn the language and get much more research done.

I am approaching late 20s, single, no dependants, no mortgage (I was looking at houses here but things change!  ), I think I would need to give a months notice in my current role. I would love to do entertainment/rep work but that would not be enough (May-October at best) to justify a permanent move. I have considered animation work and then volunteering the rest of the year (where accomodation is provided - a friend recommended a site where someone she knows has done just that) but I would love to be able to make the move permanent. 

I am an old soul at heart.


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

Horlics said:


> Frannie,
> 
> DO NOT pay for Rosetta Stone. It's no better than Duolingo, which is free. Of all the paid-for Spanish "courses", I would place Rosetta Stone a firm last.


Oh wow really? Thank you!!

The adverts look so good!! Do you have one you'd place in first that isn't extortinate?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You're welcome for the info. 

You're wise to be planning 2 years in advance! 

Even if your past work experiences can't be transferred here, and your current work contacts don't pan out, there are other options you might want to consider. Of course 75% employment includes mostly Spaniards because we're talking about a country populated mostly by Spaniards. But there still may be hope...

Is it possible that for your current online work can be transferred to Spain?

In two years, you have enough time to learn a lot of Spanish if you hunker down and study hard, but to be fluent in 2 years is highly unlikely. I echo what Horlics said about Rosetta Stone. I bought it and it was horrible! A lot of people on this site speak highly of Duolingo. Also you can get an online language exchange buddy. Let me know if you're interested and I can post info. There are tons of threads on this forum for sites to learn Spanish - for free!

Also, since you're used to bad work conditions and low pay, there are two other options. One is teaching English. You have time to get credentials before coming here, and many people on this forum do that, and can advise you.

Another thing you may want to consider for low pay is medical transcription. You have enough time to take the courses. With this, you can work for any English-speaking country while living in Spain. That's my career, by the way.

I hope that helps.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Frannle said:


> @mrypg9 Thank you for your detailed reply  lots of good advice in there.
> 
> I am trying to set up my own craft business but I doubt Spaniards have a need for homemade knitted blankets haha!
> 
> ...


It gets cold here in winter, very cold in some parts. So you might indeed find a demand for blankets and other hand- knitted things.
The best way to learn any language is to be in the country, listening, imitating. As I've said, from my admittedly limited experience it's who you know that helps you get jobs. If you are able to do so, the best thing is to spend as much time in Mallorca or wherever, get to know your way around and make yourself known. Build up those valuable contacts.
One thing I'd say, as a former languages teacher: speaking is one thing, listening and understanding a native speaker is another. That comes with exposure and practice butit helps if you can find a class where you can have real live encounters with fellow- learners and teachers.
As I said, it's not impossibleto find jobs. This season has been great for tourism and next year could be better so there will be more jobs. Pay won't be great, hours will be long but for a single person the experience will be rewarding and fun.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Frannie,

There are people here who teach languages for a living so they are better qualified than me to recommend methods of learning.

What worked for me was largely due to circumstances. I was working full time (long hours) and decided to learn a language as an alternative to always thinking about the job. I needed targets and a reason to keep picking up the books, so I enrolled on an Open University (a UK correspondence school) course with it's weekly virtual classrooms delivered over the Internet. I couldn't logon and take part unless I'd done the work, so I did the work.

Motivation is a big part of it, so the best method for you probably depends on what motivates you.

I do recommend the OU approach and you can do it regardless of where you live.

L194 - Portales: beginners' Spanish - Open University Course

But, with the Internet having reached so many people, there are other options these days. I don't have time right now but I will write a bit more later.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Frannie,

I've got a bit more time now.

I mentioned the traditional course and class approach (albeit over the Internet) which you could probably do at a local college. However, the Internet has brought many new possibilities.

Duolingo is very popular and free and is certainly, in my view, a replacement for Rosetta Stone. I've used it and it has helped me improve in several ways.

I use Italki.com. I have several language partners with whom I Skype about once a week for around an hour a time. I met a Spanish guy on there who had tried book-based learning (grammar rules, etc.) and given up. He was on Duolingo and combined with Italki partners, has made incredible progress in 7 months. His approach is purely Duolingo and chatting with others, and he is evidence that it can work.

At beginner level it can be difficult to maintain a session when you can't communicate, so something you are going to need is worksheets. You will find plenty you can download for free, and you and your partner then have some structure to your sessions.

Alternatively, Italki has many professional qualified teachers who give sessions on Skype from their homes. Prices vary according to qualifications and reputation, but you will be able to find very low cost classes as some of the people in are parts of the world where the cost of living is low (although I recommend choosing someone from the part of Spain you might live in, or at least mainland Spain rather than South America).

Take a look.


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

@AllHeart Unfortunately my current employers would not allow me to continue to work for them outside of the office. 

I think I'll stick with DuoLingo for now and see hopw I get on. 

Medical transcription.... What does that involve? Much help as always thank you 


@mrypg9 I Have this trip and next years planned. The latter will be booked once returned from the gormer. I have looked into classes but they don't time out well for me currently and I'd be looking at £9 per week for one class (fees and travel costs) but I will keep my eye out. I am keeping my eye out for jobs and going to try and grow my contact base  thanks for your help.

@Horlics. Thanks for the OU recommendation, I hadn't thought of that at all! I was looking at college classes!! In fact thanks for all those suggestions  Really useful yet again 

Much love and thanks to all  x


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Too bad you can't carry on your work here.  The nice thing about teaching English and medical transcription is that you don't have to be fluent in Spanish - like you might have to be for other jobs in Spain. That's why I suggested them. Of course it would vary for different English-teaching positions as to how much Spanish you know, but the three neighbours I've lived with for the past year know very little Spanish. Two of them have just left, mind you, but they both had two years here teaching English. Others on the forum can advise you more on this than me.

Medical transcription is transcribing medical reports from voice format into written format. The most lucrative of this type of work is working for hospitals, which is what I did. It pays peanuts these days, but I have a simple lifestyle, so it suits me fine. Like you, I don't have any dependants, so that lowers my income requirements. I don't know what the educational requirements are in the UK, but I can tell you how it works in Canada... You can take a course through a community college or online. I did training in this field and there was one school that has an online program, and they put out excellent graduates. Here's their website so you can get a feel of the program: Medical Transcription and Microsoft Training by Canscribe. You would set up in Spain as autonomo (self-employed). All work would be done over the internet. 

I'm very sick right now and on disability pension, but I hope they can make me healthy enough here in Spain to be able to get back to work doing this work again. :fingerscrossed: If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Frannie,you would have to do your sums if you were thinking of being self employed, be it a craft business or something like medical transcription. 

Being self employed in Soain can be expensive - you have to pay autonomo, which is like National Insurance, and after some start up discounts it will cost you approx 260€ per month, whether you earn a penny or not. Of course, you still have tax etc on top of that to pay.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi Frannie, you have mentioned the hotel animation teams a few times. Is this something you would like to do? Many of these teams are employed by large tour operators eg. TUI who control Thomson and First Choice. The pay is much better than working directly in hotels and you will be provided with accommodation too.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

What does hotel animation mean? I tried to find out on Google. Sounds like the people who provide entertainment in hotels. Is that right?

Some people who teach English are self-employed, others are employees. 

Advoco an excellent source of English info on being self-employed:

Advoco : Free Advice Centre

and

Guide to Spain's autonomo system

On the second page, you'll see what Brocher is referring to for discounted rates. Here's where you should qualify for reductions as a newbie and due to your age:


> Autonomos that are less than 30 years old (men) or 35 years old (women), receive a discount of 30% on the minimum contribution for the first thirty months.

> New autonomos that have not been registered as autonomo in the past five years may alternatively apply for a discount of 80% for six months, followed by 50% for six months, followed by 30% for three months. For those below the age of 30 (men) or 35 (women) the 30% discount is also extended for a further 15 months.


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

@brocher wow 260 Euros just for working for myself?! Maybe not!!! Thanks for the info 

@Isobella yes it is something I am considering. The team I know work for a larger Spanish company. I have looked on TUI and can't find any vacancies at this time. The only downside is that it's only seasonal and ideally I want full time work so I can just up and leave completely without having to keep going back to mum's house/leave her housing all my stuff. The upside is the accomodation and some meals being supplied. I am considering it though 

@AllHeart yes they are essentially the entertainment and kids club teams. 
Ooh thanks for those links  I'll look into them this week when I'm home with some free time 

Thanks all <3


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Frannle said:


> @brocher wow 260 Euros just for working for myself?! Maybe not!!! Thanks for the info
> 
> @Isobella yes it is something I am considering. The team I know work for a larger Spanish company. I have looked on TUI and can't find any vacancies at this time. The only downside is that it's only seasonal and ideally I want full time work so I can just up and leave completely without having to keep going back to mum's house/leave her housing all my stuff. The upside is the accomodation and some meals being supplied. I am considering it though
> 
> ...



Girls I know who have done the animation work/ kids clubs were employed from the UK. Recruitment must have been done at the beginning of the year,a s tehy had to attend training etc around April. 

It was just seasonal work abroad during their Uni holidays, low pay sharing a basic hotel room and living out of a suitcase for a couple of months- bit of an adventure during their studies, not really a long term career option. Some might be different!


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

@brocher It is an option I'm considering but not one I'm aiming for if that makes sense


----------



## EmmiM (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm moving to Spain soon even though half of my friends say that it's almost impossible to find work. I don't believe them and here is why:

1. All of them have sent one CV and when they didn't get the job they gave up
2. There is jobs, just not their dream jobs, telepizza is always an option
3. Economic crisis is everywhere, its doesn't matter if you go or not

But the most important thing is that if you want to go and you want to try if you could make it abroad, you should do it. English speaking people are wanted work force there and before you find a work you can give English classes while looking for something better.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

EmmiM said:


> I'm moving to Spain soon even though half of my friends say that it's almost impossible to find work. I don't believe them and here is why:
> 
> 1. All of them have sent one CV and when they didn't get the job they gave up
> 2. There is jobs, just not their dream jobs, telepizza is always an option
> ...


You should listen to your friends. Unemployment in Spain for your age group is over 50% for your age group, and in many areas as high as 30% of the general population.

Don't count on earning from giving English lessons as most employers will be looking for native English speakers with qualifications and experience.

I guess you know from your research that you have to register as resident within 90 days of arrival, and to do so you need to prove you meet income and healthcare requirements.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

EmmiM said:


> I'm moving to Spain soon even though half of my friends say that it's almost impossible to find work. I don't believe them and here is why:
> 
> 1. All of them have sent one CV and when they didn't get the job they gave up
> 2. There is jobs, just not their dream jobs, telepizza is always an option
> ...


Listen to your friends and save yourself heartache


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> You should listen to your friends. Unemployment in Spain for your age group is over 50% for your age group, and in many areas as high as 30% of the general population.
> 
> Don't count on earning from giving English lessons as most employers will be looking for native English speakers with qualifications and experience.
> 
> I guess you know from your research that you have to register as resident within 90 days of arrival, and to do so you need to prove you meet income and healthcare requirements.





bob_bob said:


> Listen to your friends and save yourself heartache


EmmiM's not asking for advice on whether to come or not. She's already made that decision.
Whilst I agree with all that you've said, she's young, sounds like a nice person and has friends here.
On another thread EmmiM you asked if anyone knew of any jobs. Well, the info is what you already have from various sources. There are very few jobs for your age group and any serious job will require quaifications. You can but try.
Look for something before you come or look here so that you get an idea of what's available.
https://www.infojobs.net/


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey gang, 

Sad to see people being a bit negative. Emmi has, like me, made the decision to go. So just be aware of the possible downfalls but go out there with a postivie attitude 

Much thanks to all for taking the time to advise and help


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

brocher said:


> You should listen to your friends. Unemployment in Spain for your age group is over 50% for your age group, and in many areas as high as 30% of the general population.
> 
> Don't count on earning from giving English lessons as most employers will be looking for native English speakers with qualifications and experience.
> 
> I guess you know from your research that you have to register as resident within 90 days of arrival, and to do so you need to prove you meet income and healthcare requirements.


She posted on another thread that she's moving to Madrid, where unemployment for her age group is nearer 40% (i.e. most people find work) and around 17% for the general population. With fluent English and maybe native skills in another language (I'm not sure where she is from) there may be opportunities. Also there is a demand for fluent English speakers, not necessarily native, for teaching to young children for example.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Frannle said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Sad to see people being a bit negative. Emmi has, like me, made the decision to go. So just be aware of the possible downfalls but go out there with a postivie attitude
> 
> Much thanks to all for taking the time to advise and help


Let's get this straight, though.. There is nothing 'negative' about telling people the FACTS about unemployment and how hard it is to get a job, especially at this time of the year.
We live here, after all and most of us have enough experience to know what we're talking about.
To say there is 'unemployment everywhere in Europe' overlooks many facts too. Unemployment in many European countries is less than half of the rate in Spain....UK 7%, Spain 22%. Germany less than 10%.
Fact.
Many people who come here on spec end up working without contract, which is illegal, for long hours and low pay. Another fact.
Nothing 'negative' about letting people know that. If you or anyone could find something 'positive' about it, please tell us.. Bear in mind also that tens of thousands of migrant workers are looking not to Southern Europe but to northern EU states...because that's where the work is.
The best advice is what I and others gave you: spend as much time here as you can, make contacts, get yourself known. As I said, it's not impossible to get a job but it's not as easy to get work as Emmi seems to think, an opinion got from....???


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

EmmiM said:


> I'm moving to Spain soon even though half of my friends say that it's almost impossible to find work. I don't believe them and here is why:
> 
> 1. All of them have sent one CV and when they didn't get the job they gave up
> 2. There is jobs, just not their dream jobs, telepizza is always an option
> ...


To teach English you need to have a very good command of the language and usually recognised qualifications. You will also be required to register as autonomo and pay the monthly fee, over 200 euros after an initial discount. I think that the posters on this Forum who earn their living by teaching English - legitimately - might be a little taken aback to hear you describe it as something to do until you find 'something better'.
Where do you get the information that 'English speaking people are wanted 'abroad, incidentally?
It might be useful to others to let us know....


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Frannle said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Sad to see people being a bit negative. Emmi has, like me, made the decision to go. So just be aware of the possible downfalls but go out there with a postivie attitude
> 
> Much thanks to all for taking the time to advise and help


I don't know that I would call it negative to be talking about the unemployment situation. It's just something you need to know. That's why I gave you the info to read up on the problem. But I don't think it's productive to go on and on and on about it. Unless you disagree that it's a problem, which you haven't!

I just thought of another way to explain the unemployment... If you're looking for a job in the UK where Mary says the unemployment rate is 7%, and you're looking for a job in Spain where she says your average best prospects are 22%, that's approximately a three-fold difference (3 x 7 = 21), which means it's three times harder to find a job in Spain. Or it's 300% harder to find a job in Spain than the UK. So it's a serious issue, but it's not impossible. Every move has its challenges - even within your own country, right?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> I don't know that I would call it negative to be talking about the unemployment situation. It's just something you need to know. That's why I gave you the info to read up on the problem. But I don't think it's productive to go on and on and on about it. Unless you disagree that it's a problem, which you haven't!
> 
> I just thought of another way to explain the unemployment... If you're looking for a job in the UK where Mary says the unemployment rate is 7%, and you're looking for a job in Spain where she says your average best prospects are 22%, that's approximately a three-fold difference (3 x 7 = 21), which means it's three times harder to find a job in Spain. Or it's 300% harder to find a job in Spain than the UK. So it's a serious issue, but it's not impossible. Every move has its challenges - even within your own country, right?


I was listening to a BBC Radio programme today and someone or other said that there is a shortage of skilled workers in many fields in the UK. There are many skilled people from outside the EU who are more than capable and willing to take these jobs....but there are strict quotas on the number of non-EU migrants admitted to the UK.
Yet there is no restriction on unskilled migrants from other EU states, the majority of course coming from the former socialist bloc countries.
It's comparatively easy for an employer to take on workers in the UK and comparatively easier to fire them. Our comparatively unregulated labour market certainly creates jobs....but not jobs as we used to know them. They are more likely to be casual, part-time, temporary or zero-hour contract jobs.
There is a lot of cash-in-hand work in the UK too.
It seems to be happening in the professional sphere too....people effectively sub-contracting themselves to employers, which of course saves employers having to pay sick pay, holiday pay, redundancy etc.
Not sure how common this is in Spain....


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I was listening to a BBC Radio programme today and someone or other said that there is a shortage of skilled workers in many fields in the UK. There are many skilled people from outside the EU who are more than capable and willing to take these jobs....but there are strict quotas on the number of non-EU migrants admitted to the UK.
> Yet there is no restriction on unskilled migrants from other EU states, the majority of course coming from the former socialist bloc countries.
> It's comparatively easy for an employer to take on workers in the UK and comparatively easier to fire them. Our comparatively unregulated labour market certainly creates jobs....but not jobs as we used to know them. They are more likely to be casual, part-time, temporary or zero-hour contract jobs.
> There is a lot of cash-in-hand work in the UK too.
> ...


Really well said, Mary. Ditto for Canada. It's happening to a lot of countries, not just the UK and Canada. From what I've heard from family and friends here in Spain, it's much the same. 

The way I see it when I look at the big picture of the global labour market is that we're reverting back to a time before unions, and the heyday is almost gone of those powerful unions where the labour force went to the opposite extreme. Perhaps we'll softly fall in the middle soon of the two extremes - nonunionised and unionised? Who knows where we're headed. I hope it's a good place. But right now it's a dog-eat-dog labour market.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

> It seems to be happening in the professional sphere too....people effectively sub-contracting themselves to employers, which of course saves employers having to pay sick pay, holiday pay, redundancy etc.
> Not sure how common this is in Spain....


It is so common that the government's got a name and laws for it: autonomos TRADE.

I am working under this situation. There are pros and cons.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It seems to be happening in the professional sphere too....people effectively sub-contracting themselves to employers, which of course saves employers having to pay sick pay, holiday pay, redundancy etc.
> Not sure how common this is in Spain....


I don't know if by sub contracting themselves you mean being self employed, but if you do yes it's very common in all kinds of office work and service industries, and is what companies are demanding of their workers more and more.


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi all! 

I wasn't criticising anything I was just meaning the way some stuff was coming across sounding negative. (I hope) You all know that I appreciate each and every bit of advice, opinion and time you have all put into responding to this. 

I'm floundering a little at the moment as things here in England have not been going great, specifically in my job. But I am talking to my soon to be good friend in Spain and he's being very supportive and a good ear. I'm back on my Duolingo Spanish learning and it's appalling how much I've forgotten in a few weeks. 

Staying hopeful and trying to be positive, thinking of the future. 

Thanks all again x


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

Update: One of my original contacts from Majorca has moved back to Barcelona and said I can go and live with her whilst I search for work/my own place. It's so tempting but so nerve wracking at the same time. I'm not asking for advice because I know only I can decide what's best, but I just wanted a little vent! 

Buneos tardis all x


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Frannle said:


> Update: One of my original contacts from Majorca has moved back to Barcelona and said I can go and live with her whilst I search for work/my own place. It's so tempting but so nerve wracking at the same time. I'm not asking for advice because I know only I can decide what's best, but I just wanted a little vent!
> 
> Buneos tardis all x


I can't relate to your thinking as I've always been one to plan until I'm blue in the face. It takes me forever to make decisions as I look over everything and I'm not a risk taker. But if you're a risk taker and you like to fly by the seat of your pants, and you can't stand the sight of your job back home, and you have a free place to crash in Spain, and you have prospects of picking up a job back home if all fails in Spain, and you have enough savings to get by until you have a job here and to get you back home if all fails here, well... So if that sounds like you, I say, heck, go for it! :thumb: :cheer2:

Some of the best adventures started on a shaky foundation... Like my plans to move to Spain. I thought about it until I was blue in the face and couldn't figure how to do it. But in the end, it was the one time in my life I said to hell with caution. I'm still scared a year after arriving, mind you.


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

Ah no I'm an over planner to the max. Things are just a little all over the place in my muddled mind. I need time and a pro con list haha


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

That's what happened to me with the pros and cons list. Intellectually it made sense to stay in Canada, but heart wise, I belonged in Spain for many years. Now that I'm here, what's now making sense intellectually and what has tipped the scale over to Spain completely is my medical care, which is top notch. What I'm trying to say is that your pros and cons list may be different once you're here - for the better or worse. But at least it's a start to push you to stay or go. So, yeah, draw up that list. I'd suggest a list like this:

Pros to Home with a column beside it to see if you also have that in Spain.

Cons to Home with a column beside it to see if you also have that in Spain.

Pros to Spain with a column beside it to see if you also have that at Home.

Cons to Spain with a column beside it to see if you also have that in Spain.

This may seen redundant, but once you get going, you see what a fabulous idea it is to think really clearly.  

Examples:

Pro Spain/Pro Home:
Sunshine/No

Con Spain/Con Home:
No job yet/No

Pro Home/Pro Spain:
Family/No

Con Home/Con Spain:
Bored to death/No

Does that help?


----------



## haimhouse (Sep 10, 2015)

Majorca is a tourist place, so any additional language that you speak besides Spanish will open doors for you. But yes, 90% of the jobs are in the tourist industry.


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

I use podcast to help me learn it has all levels plus I download the free kids games to help me learn. Not saying I am doing very well but that's on me. You may try that.


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

AllHeart yeah that makes sense! Thank you will get on that soon and let you know the results 

Thank you haimhouse and Mitch1717  So much to consider


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

I returned from my "recon" holiday last week and boy did I ever cry!! Met some really amazing people from England, one of which also wants to move out there so now have someone else to complain at so it's not all on you lovely lot!!!

My feelings upon leaving have cemented it for me that Spain is where I need to be. I am waiting to hear from the college about the next semester of beginners Spanish and will go from there. The few bits I already know got used to the max on my holiday and I think the staff really appreciated the gesture 

Ah Espana, mi amor <3


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

mrypg9 said:


> To teach English you need to have a very good command of the language and usually recognised qualifications. You will also be required to register as autonomo and pay the monthly fee, over 200 euros after an initial discount. I think that the posters on this Forum who earn their living by teaching English - legitimately - might be a little taken aback to hear you describe it as something to do until you find 'something better'.
> Where do you get the information that 'English speaking people are wanted 'abroad, incidentally?
> It might be useful to others to let us know....


I actually found that post quite offensive. I've spent quite a bit of time and money becoming a qualified English teacher and teacher trainer, so I don't really appreciate the insinuation (by someone with very poor English grammar, to boot) that English teaching something any old backpacker can do until they find something 'better'! 



AllHeart said:


> I don't know that I would call it negative to be talking about the unemployment situation. It's just something you need to know. That's why I gave you the info to read up on the problem. But I don't think it's productive to go on and on and on about it. Unless you disagree that it's a problem, which you haven't!
> 
> I just thought of another way to explain the unemployment... If you're looking for a job in the UK where Mary says the unemployment rate is 7%, and you're looking for a job in Spain where she says your average best prospects are 22%, that's approximately a three-fold difference (3 x 7 = 21), which means it's three times harder to find a job in Spain. Or it's 300% harder to find a job in Spain than the UK. So it's a serious issue, but it's not impossible. Every move has its challenges - even within your own country, right?


That said, though, the unemployment figures in the UK are hugely massaged to make them look better than they are. Zero-hour contracts (illegal in many other EU states) count as 'employment' even though they offer zero security and you could be only working 4 hours a week. Someone in a similar situation in Spain would not be considered 'employed'.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

I too am a qualified and certified English teacher but gave up long ago trying to get work. I am also a psychologist with more university years than you can fathom. Now, I just want to live my life in Spain. Sure, I would teach if I had the opportunity. And, I am not one to put up placards in the grocery stores seeking students.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

stefig said:


> ...
> 
> That said, though, the unemployment figures in the UK are hugely massaged to make them look better than they are. Zero-hour contracts (illegal in many other EU states) count as 'employment' even though they offer zero security and you could be only working 4 hours a week. Someone in a similar situation in Spain would not be considered 'employed'.


Temporary contracts in Spain offer very little security. You can be laid off without any notice.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *stefig
> *Zero-hour contracts (illegal in many other EU states) count as 'employment' even though they offer zero security and you could be only working 4 hours a week. Someone in a similar situation in Spain would not be considered 'employed'.


Wouldn't they?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

A lot of people I come across in Spain are happily working (or, better perhaps, are happy to be working) BUT they don't have contracts.

A lot of the jobs here are without contract - is this any better than zero hour contracts?

Also, a lot of people are working 60+ hours per week yet their contracts state 4 hours - solely to avoid paying the massive (employer) SS contributions.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Frannle said:


> I returned from my "recon" holiday last week and boy did I ever cry!! Met some really amazing people from England, one of which also wants to move out there so now have someone else to complain at so it's not all on you lovely lot!!!
> 
> My feelings upon leaving have cemented it for me that Spain is where I need to be. I am waiting to hear from the college about the next semester of beginners Spanish and will go from there. The few bits I already know got used to the max on my holiday and I think the staff really appreciated the gesture
> 
> Ah Espana, mi amor <3


Congratulations on setting your sights on your dream. 

"Nothing happens unless first we dream." 

Next comes the plan. A Spanish course is a super plan! 

Brings to mind a great classic...


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> A lot of people I come across in Spain are happily working (or, better perhaps, are happy to be working) BUT they don't have contracts.
> 
> A lot of the jobs here are without contract - is this any better than zero hour contracts?
> 
> Also, a lot of people are working 60+ hours per week yet their contracts state 4 hours - solely to avoid paying the massive (employer) SS contributions.


And they are not considered 'employed'. That's my entire point. The vast majority of young people I know here are working in one way or another, and the vast majority are NOT doing so legally. They are not paying tax or making SS contributions. A lot of these people are working for 'respectable' businesses too - we're not talking about cleaning a friend's car for a few bob. 

And yes, a lot of people are working far more hours than their contract states, but that's not what I'm talking about. Those people have a contract, are considered employed, and are actually working full-time. That's not how it works in the UK. 

I'm not saying the situation is good here. Of course it isn't. But believe me, things in the UK are much, much worse than the figures suggest.


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello, I'm an English teacher here. I have a job with a contract, the holy grail! 

My couple of cents:

I would say getting a job as an English teacher is fairly easy, the difficulties lie in getting enough hours. You're employed as much on how much they like you as your qualifications. It can be very hard work either dealing with a room full of three year olds or businesses who want to save money so you're teaching A2 and B2 level students together. 

I recommend the Teach Yourself Complete Spanish book and cd set. You can get it off ebay for a few quid. Also Michel Thomas Spanish, his pronunciation should be ignored in favour of the TY version but his methods and tricks are excellent. 

In Barcelona there are a lot of call centres for Hertz, Avis and other such companies, they're not telesales and many offer Spanish lessons too, your customer service skills will stand you in good stead. Look on infojobs as recommended above. The pay isn't great but enough to live on in Barcelona and have some fun. It's something you can do for a year or so while you get settled into the country. 

Once you're here the escuela oficial de idiomas or eoi run subsidised classes which are very good value. I'm doing Valencian and it works out at two euros per hour and that includes the official exams and certification at the end.

I'd definitely recommend the Barcelona option, and if you're offered a decent job TAKE IT! It really is that bad here, what everyone's saying is true but you do have to try. You can always go back. I did and now I'm back here and settled.


----------



## Frannle (Aug 11, 2015)

@labob Thank you very much for the velar concise yips. All very very helpful &#55357;&#56833;


----------

